# Need little help with Bubble Counter



## joraan (Jun 26, 2009)

GUYS,

I am looking for Brass Bubble Counter..can't seems to find one....not happy with the ONE I am using it's glass...BC....since my co2 tank is 18 feets away from Fish tank and am having problem with the water that goes in those BC...I need something that gives me solid count...this BC will go to Jbj mainfold...exactly this one....

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewIt...2&style=Triple

Any Idea?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

So far you can only get them on Ebay search {JBJ Bubble Counter}

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...=JBJ+bubble+Counter&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

joraan said:


> ....since my co2 tank is 18 feets away from Fish tank and am having problem with the water that goes in those BC...


Get a good check valve, like a brass Clippard or others, and mount it near the aquarium. Usually you can do this right after the tubing comes out of the aquarium or even after it hangs down on the outside some. This will keep aquarium water out of your BC.

You can use something like mineral oil, glycerin or bubble counter fluid in it, if you wish.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

joraan said:


> ....since my co2 tank is 18 feets away from Fish tank and am having problem with the water that goes in those BC...
> 
> 
> Left C said:
> ...


Here is another needle valve that you can use: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280452277981&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

